# No Ho Sin Sool!



## karatemom3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I know there aren't any written rules what TSD is, but would you personally consider a school a TSD school if it does not have a self defense curriculum?


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree, my TSD class has particular self defense techniques written into its syllabus for every grade, definitely considered an important part of the style.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 16, 2013)

karatemom3 said:


> I know there aren't any written rules what TSD is, but would you personally consider a school a TSD school if it does not have a self defense curriculum?



That would be unusual in my opinion.  Every single TSD studio I know about has hosinsul as part of their syllabus.  

Of course, much of the hosinsul taught in TSD and TKD dojang could be more effective in my opinion and certainly more integrated with the rest of the material taught.  They often sit out there on their own island, where the movements and techniques in the hosinsul aren't practiced anywhere else like in basics or in forms, so there's not an logical sequence of continual reinforcement for the students.


----------

